# I can't stop shaking ...



## Feelused (Sep 2, 2012)

Sorry if this is a bit rough ...

I just came across my wife's support submission her attorney sent her, but which I haven't been given yet.

She want's 44% of my income!!! She's been home for the last 14 years working on a homer business that's useless. I've asked for help over and over, but nothing other than one day her business will flourish....

Now she wants want's my saving, and my income too!

I'm 52 going on 53 .... my saving will be reduced to half of what my yearly income is and my job is about two years (if I'm lucky) 
from being phased out.

And to make it even worse, I found (yes I'm snooping now because I'm desperate) a check to her for $19,000.00 for work she's probably starting now!

My hearts going a million miles an hour .... 

I don't know what the rules are for Manitoba, but can I be penalized for her choice to stay home???


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I don't know Manitoba law, but I'd get yourself a lawyer stat, and make copies of everything so you have proof.


----------



## triggerhappy (Oct 14, 2012)

I thought Manitoba was common law marriage..not sure though. If so is she seeking palimony?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Check out the Ottawa divorce forum. (Google it). It's not Ontario specific, but it is Canadian focused. Spousal support in Canada is a crap shoot, so get a good lawyer. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Calm down, you will have time to do full financial discovery.
Including the $19,000.
It might look generous in the short term, but it will benefit you in the long run as you will have less expenses and unlike if she stayed married to you, she cannot dip into bank accounts or run up bills you'd be obliged to pay.
When it comes down to sealing the deal, make sure you look at the tax implications of not having a dependent. Wiggle room...
She can ask for whatever she wants, but if she is getting a job chances are the need for alimony is reduced.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

PBear said:


> Check out the Ottawa divorce forum. (Google it). It's not Ontario specific, but it is Canadian focused. Spousal support in Canada is a crap shoot, so get a good lawyer.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sounds like law is under review with implementing guidelines. But the goal is for the spouse to become self-sufficient. Physical disability or caring for dependant children are factors, not so much refusing to work. She has a responsibility to become self-sufficient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Feelused (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for the responses, it helps to know others get it ...

Regarding making copies, yes I have, but I'm not sure how valuable they are since they were acquired while snooping. 

I have a lawyer, but since she hasn't given me anything to bring to him it's unofficial at this point regarding what she wants. Considering what the lawyer costs, I thought I'd hold till I received her "list."

It's been months since she said she wants out, but she hasn't done anything to make an income. I can't legally kick her out, and she's dragging her feet so it looks like she needs so much help.

Currently she lives upstairs and me down. Each day I leave for work, and she's still in bed. Each payday I pay all the household bills, and she get's to keep on coasting.

Gets harder and harder to keep my head together.

Thank you all again for your help.


----------

